# Game wanted



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've just been told our course will be closed until Monday at the earliest. So that's the stable door bolted.
Seemingly to allow the course dry out and recover from damaged caused over the last few months of play.

So any offers for 2 homeless golfers , within a reasonable distance , any time Friday , Sat, or Sunday PM.:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 14, 2016)

I'll join you on Sunday afternoon.  Can play East Ren or somewhere else.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 14, 2016)

Actually, can do Sat morning- but James needs to be finished by 1300, so early start.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 14, 2016)

Actually, if there are any lovely locals home to a links course, we could make a four ball.  Lunch on me!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Actually, if there are any lovely locals home to a links course, we could make a four ball.  Lunch on me!
		
Click to expand...

You must have a good tip for the Scottish National if you're offering to pay for 4 bags of chips . :rofl:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2016)

Would get you through to mine, but we're pretty wet just now and I could only do Friday after 4pm as there is a comp on Saturday and I'm banned by SWMBO for Sunday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Would get you through to mine, but we're pretty wet just now and I could only do Friday after 4pm as there is a comp on Saturday and I'm banned by SWMBO for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Brian, I hope we'll catch up when/ if things ever dry up:thup:. We're hoping some generous links member will take pity on 2 homeless coffin Dodgers and a Whippersnaper that looks about 50. 
Ok , what's Swmbo. I have a rough idea  lol.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Thanks for the offer Brian, I hope we'll catch up when/ if things ever dry up:thup:. We're hoping some generous links member will take pity on 2 homeless coffin Dodgers and a Whippersnaper that looks about 50. 
Ok , what's Swmbo. I have a rough idea  lol.
		
Click to expand...

She Who Must Be Obeyed...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			She Who Must Be Obeyed... 

Click to expand...

That's what both my EXs thought .


----------



## ger147 (Apr 15, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just been told our course will be closed until Monday at the earliest. So that's the stable door bolted.
Seemingly to allow the course dry out and recover from damaged caused over the last few months of play.

So any offers for 2 homeless golfers , within a reasonable distance , any time Friday , Sat, or Sunday PM.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I can't help you out. Got a singles tie this afternoon, the Spring meeting to open the season on Saturday and I'm out for the day on Sunday.

Our place is still pretty muddy in any case and the forecast looks poor for the weekend round here. Hope you get a game somewhere a bit drier under foot.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorted ,  we've been invited to Colville Park GC  this afternoon , thanks all :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Apr 15, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorted ,  we've been invited to Colville Park GC  this afternoon , thanks all :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, hope the weather is decent.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Excellent, hope the weather is decent.
		
Click to expand...

We managed 8 holes before the rain and sleet started, but they gave us a free round ticket :whoo:.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 15, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			We managed 8 holes before the rain and sleet started, but they gave us a free round ticket :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, my opponent conceded today's singles tie without leaving the house so into Round 2 and didn't have to get wet &#128522;


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Cool, my opponent conceded today's singles tie without leaving the house so into Round 2 and didn't have to get wet &#128522;
		
Click to expand...

 Congrats :thup:, he must have heard about your demonic skills :smirk:


----------



## AMcC (Apr 16, 2016)

Still homeless or else you would have had an invite from me


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Still homeless or else you would have had an invite from me

Click to expand...

No probs Allan your welcome to a plate of soup and a game at my place, once it dries out :thup:. 
Have you started selling the Big Issue yet.


----------

